# Does USB port provide power? (ie: using a USB fan to cool off 942)



## jpage4500 (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi,

My 942 gets extremely hot on the left side. Almost too hot to touch!

I've read you can lift it up higher but I don't have too much room (and just lifting it up a little didn't make a difference for me)

So, I was wondering if I can use the USB port on the back to provide power to one of those USB fans they sell for notebook computers.

If not, does anyone know of a very small fan that I could plug into my receiver so it's only on while I'm watching TV?

thanks,
joe


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Are those USB ports even live?


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Do you have a surround receiver? most have switched 120v outlets on the back. Then you could get an inexpensive fan (think computer fan but with a regular 120v plug on it). and it would come on when you power up your surround receiver.

Jon


----------



## jpage4500 (Jul 30, 2005)

>> Are those USB ports even live?

I don't know what you mean by 'live' but I plugged in a simple memory card reader and the light blinked.. i guess that would mean it provides power but I'd like to be sure before I buy a USB fan. Also, it might not be the best idea since it might stay on all the time...

>> ...think computer fan but with a regular 120v plug

Do you know where I can find something like this? This might be the idea thing for me

thanks,
joe


----------



## tweaver999 (Jul 9, 2004)

jpage4500 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My 942 gets extremely hot on the left side. Almost too hot to touch!
> 
> ...


there is power on the port. I tried a small USB light plug in and it worked.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm not sure were we get ours. We used to buy them from Mid Atlantic but they charge like $75 and my boss found a company that makes them for mid Atlantic and they are about 40 now. You will need the fan and the right-angle power power cord for it. Try a search on google for 120v computer fan. They are very quiet and work nicely.


----------



## Sauron99 (Jul 28, 2005)

I used an extra 80mm computer fan (with blue led's :grin: ) . For the power I used a spare AC wall plug. Any old power plug from an unused device will work as long as it provides between 5v and 12v DC. Just cut off the adapter plug and wire it directly to the fan's wires. Choose a DC voltage closer to 5v if you have a choice since the fan will be quieter.

I mounted it on the left side of my 942 with tape. It keeps the 942 very cool in my warm equipment cabinet.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Unh. Note that some fans are designed for 5 volts, and so will not like more than that. Sauron is right for most fans, tho.


----------



## jpage4500 (Jul 30, 2005)

Sauron99 said:


> I used an extra 80mm computer fan (with blue led's :grin: ) . For the power I used a spare AC wall plug. Any old power plug from an unused device will work as long as it provides between 5v and 12v DC. Just cut off the adapter plug and wire it directly to the fan's wires. Choose a DC voltage closer to 5v if you have a choice since the fan will be quieter.
> 
> I mounted it on the left side of my 942 with tape. It keeps the 942 very cool in my warm equipment cabinet.


Ok, this could work. I'm not so sure I know enough about electrical current to be sure I'm not going to burn the house down, though 

Just so I don't get the 1 fan that doesn't support 110v AC current, can I ask if the following would work? (just did a google search)

http://www.directron.com/zmf1.html -- this one says 5.5v
or

http://www.jab-tech.com/customer/product.php?productid=2184&cat=102&page=1 -- this says 12V DC

(sorry, i know this isn't a electrical engineering forum for thanks the all of the help!)

j


----------



## Sauron99 (Jul 28, 2005)

Both fans look fine. I would suggest any 12v computer 80mm fan. 

Really any DC fan should work fine. Some 12v fans may not startup at 5v so try to pick a 7v DC power supply. You could probably power it from the USB port but I wouldn't suggest it. There may not be enough current from the USB port.


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

jpage4500 said:


> Ok, this could work. I'm not so sure I know enough about electrical current to be sure I'm not going to burn the house down, though
> 
> Just so I don't get the 1 fan that doesn't support 110v AC current, can I ask if the following would work? (just did a google search)
> 
> ...


Radio Shack sells 110V AC fans for about $15


----------

